# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  بيان مهم من الاشراف يا[you]

## Ehab M. Ali

*الاخوة أعضاء منبر مريخاب أون لاين
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

بحمد الله وتوفيقه الان المنبر صار يخطو بثبات نحو النجاح ونتمني من العلي القدير أن يوفق الجميع علي فعل الخيرات ..
وبما أن المجهود في النهاية هو مجهود بشر فلا بد من وجود بعض الاخطاء والتي يمكن تداركها بيقظة ومتابعة كل الاخوة الحريصين علي مصلحة المنبر .. 
ولكن .. تلاحظ في الفترة الاخيرة وجود بعض الاشياء والتي قد تُحسب علينا جميعا" في أون لاين حتي وإن كانت بحسن نية .. فمن الاشياء التي أصبحت ملفتة الاتهامات التي بأن فلان (رشاشة أو غواصة) وخلافه والتي نتمني من كل قلوبنا أن تختفي هذه الظاهرة وإن كانت هناك بعض الملاحظات علي سلوك أي عضو من الاعضاء فالافضل والاكرم لنا جميعا" أن تتم المخاطبة بواسطة الرسائل الخاصة مع الاشراف حتي نتجنب ما يمكن أن يجلب الحرج بيننا كأعضاء وحتي تتم متابعة الامور بصورة طبيعية.
ونقدر حسن تفهمكم..  

*

----------


## az3d

*نحن مع كل ما ترونه مناسبا

علم وجاري التنفيذ
والتحية لكل اعضاء الادارة والشكر الجزيل لهم على ما ظلوا يقدمونه للمنبر
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*انشاء الله .. والى الأمام
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*up
......................
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*التحية للرقابة والاشراف
ولك العزيزايهاب

علم وسينفذ حرفياً
*

----------


## أبو اية

*أخي أيهاب نحن معكم في كل ماتريدونه وستجدونا خير سند وعون لكم أطلبوا ماشئتم فما علينا ألا السمع والطاعه .
ومعا ويدا واحده من أجل المنبر ومن أجل علاقات أجتماعيه صافيه بدون أي مشاكل.
نعتذر عن كل مابدر من الجميع وسنبداء صفحه جديده فهذا الحال لا يسر ولا يعجب أي أحد ولم نكن هكذا من قبل ولا هي أخلاقنا ولا شيمنا .
اللهم أبعد الشياطين والحقد والحسد من بيننا وصفي النفوس .
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو اية
					

أخي أيهاب نحن معكم في كل ماتريدونه وستجدونا خير سند وعون لكم أطلبوا ماشئتم فما علينا ألا السمع والطاعه .
ومعا ويدا واحده من أجل المنبر ومن أجل علاقات أجتماعيه صافيه بدون أي مشاكل.
نعتذر عن كل مابدر من الجميع وسنبداء صفحه جديده فهذا الحال لا يسر ولا يعجب أي أحد ولم نكن هكذا من قبل ولا هي أخلاقنا ولا شيمنا .
اللهم أبعد الشياطين والحقد والحسد من بيننا وصفي النفوس .



كلامك دائما يكون في الصميم 
هنيئا لنا بصفوة مثلك
لك الشكر من القلب يا مبدع
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*




اللهم أبعد الشياطين والحقد والحسد من بيننا وصفي النفوس .



آميييييييييييييييين
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 4 (4 عضو و 0 ضيف) m_mamoon, محمد زين العابدين, az3d, جواندي 

جواندي شايفك بقيت تتاوق ساااااااااااااي وتطلع
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نؤيد ذلك ونثنيه ونرجو من الصفوة الالتزام به
*

----------


## عجبكو

*يا سلام يا ايهاب  عليكم وللاشراف انتم نعم القائدون لنا ونقول لكم 



 السمع والطاعة يا اشراف 




فوووووووووووووووووووووووووق ووووووفووووووووووووووق
                        	*

----------


## إبراهيم خليل إبراهيم

*علم وسينفذ

وحقيقة الشكر أجزله للأخوة في الإشراف على 

التطور الكبير الذي حدث في المنتدى سواء كان تقنيا

أو على مستوى المشاركات.

ولكن الملحوظة التي أتمنى الإنتباه لها جيدا

لن نحتمل الإساءة للكيان بأي حال من الأحوال

ولا للاعبين الذين يمثلون هذا الكيان

نحن مع النقد البناء بدون إساءات

ولكن لا يعقل من أول هزيمة أن تكون الإساءة بالجملة

لكل اللاعبين وكل الجيل الحالي، والإدارة

فمثل هذه الإساءات لا تبدر إلا من جلفوط

جزيل الشكر للإدارة على التنوير.

*

----------


## ترطيبة

*حبيبنا ابراهيم ليست كل الاراء ايجابية 
شخصيا ارى ان ادارة المريخ ضعيفة وغير جديرة بقيادة النادي وارى ان لاعبي المريخ الحاليين اقل من ان يحرزوا بطولة فهل معنى ذلك انني رشاشة
كيف يستقيم الامر وانت تسيء للاخرين وتتهمهم بالجلفطة وتنصح الناس بعدم الاساءة للاعبي المريخ
المنتديات فكرة وفكرة اخرى فاطرحوا افكارككم ولا تحجروا على افكار الاخرين

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*كلام عين العقل ان شاء ربنا ينور البصيرة علي الصواب
*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*شكرا للاشراف الراقي
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*




حبيبنا ابراهيم ليست كل الاراء ايجابية 
شخصيا ارى ان ادارة المريخ ضعيفة وغير جديرة بقيادة النادي وارى ان لاعبي المريخ الحاليين اقل من ان يحرزوا بطولة فهل معنى ذلك انني رشاشة
كيف يستقيم الامر وانت تسيء للاخرين وتتهمهم بالجلفطة وتنصح الناس بعدم الاساءة للاعبي المريخ
المنتديات فكرة وفكرة اخرى فاطرحوا افكارككم ولا تحجروا على افكار الاخرين





كلامك زين.. بالمناسبة كيف بقيت من الوقعة انشا الله تمام
*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة إبراهيم خليل إبراهيم
					

علم وسينفذ

وحقيقة الشكر أجزله للأخوة في الإشراف على 

التطور الكبير الذي حدث في المنتدى سواء كان تقنيا

أو على مستوى المشاركات.

ولكن الملحوظة التي أتمنى الإنتباه لها جيدا

لن نحتمل الإساءة للكيان بأي حال من الأحوال

ولا للاعبين الذين يمثلون هذا الكيان

نحن مع النقد البناء بدون إساءات

ولكن لا يعقل من أول هزيمة أن تكون الإساءة بالجملة

لكل اللاعبين وكل الجيل الحالي، والإدارة

فمثل هذه الإساءات لا تبدر إلا من جلفوط

جزيل الشكر للإدارة على التنوير.




 كده ياباشا وبكلامك ده بنرجع تااااانى للمربع الاول!!!!
وليس كل من انتقد جلفوط وفى النهاية هو رأى شخصىو يحتمل الصواب والخطأ والتأييد أو الاستنكار وقد يهدف للتقويم ولفت النظر لآمر لم يفطن اليه الاخرون...
ومع كل ذلك ورغم حبى للمريخ الكيان الا ان رأيى الشخصى ان هذا الجيل غير مؤهل لجلب بطولة لنا كما فعلها جيل مانديلا وهنا لا ابكى واتحسر على الماضى بل أغرس زرعة لتنمو غدآ وتثمر بعد غد.
كما اننى شخصيآ ممتن للادارة ورئيسها جمال الوالى فقد بذلوا الغالى والنفيس لاجل الكيان ومع ذلك ،،،،أعيب عليهم الكثير ولكن فى أطار البيت الكبير المريخ.
ولكم الود فنحن نتفق فى المريخ الزعيم ولا نختلف عليه ....
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*الله يديكم العافية ونحن من خلفكم. ونتمنى ان نكون نستحق لقب الصفوة قولا وفعلا
                        	*

----------


## ودحسن

*الله يديكم العافية ونحن من خلفكم.  
*

----------


## تينا

*موافقون ومتفقون بس الرقابه ياايهاب لاننا نحس بهم
وقد تطلق هذه الكلمه احيانا من باب الدعابة
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*ياهلا ومرحبه ياقطاني  افتقدناك اين انت
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*حباً وإكراماً
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*حقيقة هذه الظاهرة اصبحت مزعجة جداً
اولاً كنت اراها علي شكل مزاح 
ومع سكوت الادارة اخذت طابع الجدية
فلابد من اختفاء هذه الظاهرة من علي سطح المنتدي نهائياً
وبمثلما قال ايهاب لو كانت هنالك ملحوظات المرجو ارسالها علي الخاص
...
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*ولا كلمه ياهندسه 
مشكورون للسهر على راحتنا 
ومردوده ليكم فى السمح وفى الجمعه
الراجينها فيك ياقلب

*

----------


## الجيلي شاور محمد

*نؤيد كل حرف في البيان الاداري .....علم وسينفذ ...شكراً ايهاب .
*

----------


## abuethar

*شكرا يا ايهاب على التنبيه
ودمت

*

----------


## كورينا

*تحياتي للرائع جداً الأستاذ / إيهاب محمد على
نعم الصفوة إنت يا راجل
ربنا يكملك بعقلك
ويزيدك كمان وكمان
حقيقةً طرحت نقطة بالغة الأهمية 
وطرحك هذا إن دلّ على شئ 
إنما يدل على حرصك الدؤوب 
لنقاهة هذا المنتدى
ويدل كذلك على رجاحة عقلك 
بطلبك السِمُّوّ فوق الشُبهات
التى كثيراً ما أشعلت
فتيل الفتنة بين الأعضاء 
وعكرت صفو الأجواء 

وفعلاً نحتاج لمنتدى
صافي النفوس لأننا صفوة
نجادل بعضنا بكل أريحية
وإحترام وتقدير للرأي الآخر
حتى وإن إختلفنا 
فإختلاف الرأي 
لايُعكر صفانا 
نتمنى أن نسمو فوق أخطائنا
ونُكثر من المشاركات الفعالة
والردود الشافية 
دون تجريح 
لمشاعر كاتب البوست
فكلنا خطاؤون 
وخير الخطاؤون التوابون
أعانكم الله وسدد خطاكم
لخدمة مجتمع المريخ
*

----------


## أزهري ود الخليفة

*نؤيد ذلك ونعم الرأي
                        	*

----------


## ابوبكر ود المحجوب

*التحية للاشراف... وفعلاً ظاهرة فلان رشاشة مزعجة لدرجة تجعلك تتحفظ في أراءك خوفا من ان توصف بالرشاشة... نتمني ان تختفي تماما ... لنطبق شعار الرأي والرأي الاخر في المنبر... دمتم
*

----------


## ايداهور22

*كلام عين العقل والي الامام
                        	*

----------


## alhorey

*ان شاء الله معكم علي الدرب سائرون
*

----------


## sonstar

*اخي ايهاب لك التحيه والتقدير علي المجهود المبزول من قبل الادارة من اجل الرقي بالمنبر 
ويجب علينا كاعضاء ان نسهل لكم الطريق للمضي قدما فيما ترمون اليه وذلك بالبعد عن الالفاظ الرتيبه وغيرها من الردود التي لاترقي للمنبر ...
                        	*

----------


## أوهاج

*الشكر لكم أخى ايهاب والاخوة فى الاشراف
المريخ وطن يسع الجميع
اللهم كفنا شر خلقك ومخلوقاتك
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*فعلاً يا ايها الكلمات دي لمن اشوفها بتعمل لي مغص في الركبة ، والمطلوب من كل الاخوة الاعضاء البعد عن الكلمات الجارحة
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*حاضرين يا باشمهنس !!
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

فعلاً يا ايها الكلمات دي لمن اشوفها بتعمل لي مغص في الركبة ، والمطلوب من كل الاخوة الاعضاء البعد عن الكلمات الجارحة



هههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآآى !!
قال مغص فى الركبه قال

تماس :- 
وييييييين يا حبه ؟؟؟ مشتاقين شوق الحمصيه لحلوة المولد !!
*

----------


## السيد

*كلام زي السكر تسلم اخي ايهاب 
وان شاء الله الجميع ملتزم ويؤيد ويبارك هذه الخطوه
لك كل التقدير 
*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*ملاحظة بسيطة : - 
هناك كثير من الأخوان يكتبون كلمة (إنشاء الله ) وهذا خطأ شنيع لأن كلمة إنشاء هكذا تعنى البناء والتعمير والصحيح أن تكتب الكلمة هكذا( إن شاء الله ) بمعنى بمشيئة الله 
والله من وراء القصد 
*

----------


## omer_mairno

*علم يا ريس

جاري التنفيذ
*

----------


## الامين1002

*مزيد من التقدم والي الامام دائما لما فيه مصلحة الزعيم وبارك الله فيك
*

----------


## viva 2020

*خيــــــــــــــر ومزيدا من النجاحات
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*وفق الله المنبر للامام  نستنكر بالطبع وجود مثل هذه الاتهامات

التي تخلق نوع من الحساسيات وتجعل فلان او ذلك في وضع استهداف

نحن مع ابناء الروح الوادة اليد االواحدة الرأي الواحد 

نحن في المريخ اخوة
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*نحن علي علم تام بمدي صعوبه موقفك وانت تقود هذه السفينه العملاقه وتتمني لها الثبات والاستقرار، ونقدر لك ذلك. نحن بطبيعتنا كسودانيين في المقام الاول يشهد لنا العالم اجمع بتسامحنا وكما زكرت نحن بشر ولكن اخي ايهاب يمكننا ان نسامح من ارتكب الخطا اما من يتعمد الخطا ويصر بصوره دوريه بشعه هذا مالا سكوت عليه 
مره اخري نحن متفهمين للموقف  العام ولكن كما يقول المثل العامي (التسوي كريد في القرض ..............)

*

----------


## ودالبكي

*نحن مع كل ماترونة مناسبا 
والتحية الي  كل اعضاءالادارة والرقابة والاشراف 
سيرو ونحنا من خلفكم
                        	*

----------


## ابو ملاذ

*شكرا للاداره والمشرفيين
المنبر يفوق منابر كثيره وذلك بمجهود الاداره والمشرفيين
والتعليمات تطاع وتنفذ والى الامام
*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*ان الامم الاخلاق مابقيت ------ان هموا ذههبت اخلاقهم ذهبوا
                    --------------
لكم التحيه والتجله اداره واشراف واعضاء عذاذ بالمنبر
*

----------


## kramahmad

*صفوه والله ومعلمين كمان ربنا يوفقكم وانشاء الله نكون كلنا جنود للزعيم وفي الصفوف الاماميه نحن رهن الاشاره متى ما طلب منا ذلك
*

----------


## وهااج

*انشاء الله يحصل خير 
جزاك الله خير وإحسان

*

----------


## riyad saad

*قرار حكيم اتي في الوقت المناسب من اجل بث روح الاخاء واحترام الراي والراي الاخر بين اعضاء المنبر الاجلاء.شكرا الرائع ايهاب علي المبادرة وهكذا تكون الصفوة ( شخصيا اؤيد واتعهد والتزم بالقرار) والنصر للمريخ العظيم.
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*ربنا يوفق الجميع فى خدمة الكيان فعلا الانضباط والاحترام واجب
                        	*

----------


## عمادالدين القيفى

*اخى ايهاب
اوافقك الراى فيما اعلنت
وان الانسان محاسب على كل لفظة او فعل 
وان الرياضة رسالة سامية
لكن ما سبب ان تخصص الاعلان باسمى
وكانه موجه ضدى
انا لم اكتب واو اسى الى احد
احب افهم
هل هناك شخص يكتب باسمى
لانى دائما اجد رسائل موجه لى
او رد على عمادالدين القيفى
وانا لم اكتب او اتطرق لهذا الموضوع
نفسى افهم الحاصل شنو
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

الاخوة أعضاء منبر مريخاب أون لاين
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

بحمد الله وتوفيقه الان المنبر صار يخطو بثبات نحو النجاح ونتمني من العلي القدير أن يوفق الجميع علي فعل الخيرات ..
وبما أن المجهود في النهاية هو مجهود بشر فلا بد من وجود بعض الاخطاء والتي يمكن تداركها بيقظة ومتابعة كل الاخوة الحريصين علي مصلحة المنبر .. 
ولكن .. تلاحظ في الفترة الاخيرة وجود بعض الاشياء والتي قد تُحسب علينا جميعا" في أون لاين حتي وإن كانت بحسن نية .. فمن الاشياء التي أصبحت ملفتة الاتهامات التي بأن فلان (رشاشة أو غواصة) وخلافه والتي نتمني من كل قلوبنا أن تختفي هذه الظاهرة وإن كانت هناك بعض الملاحظات علي سلوك أي عضو من الاعضاء فالافضل والاكرم لنا جميعا" أن تتم المخاطبة بواسطة الرسائل الخاصة مع الاشراف حتي نتجنب ما يمكن أن يجلب الحرج بيننا كأعضاء وحتي تتم متابعة الامور بصورة طبيعية.
ونقدر حسن تفهمكم..  







كلام سليم . . . مشكووووور
*

----------


## آدم البزعى

* لكم خالص الشكر ونتمنى ان يسير المنتدى صفوة كما انتم صفة ولا مجال للرشاشات
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*شكرا اخى ايهاب على الارشاد والتوجيه كلنا بشر يمكن ان نخطى ونصيب وخير البشر التوابون وسبق ان تحدثت فى هذا الموضوع ولكن لم يجد حديثى ادنى اهتمام بل العكس رايت بان التراشق اصبح اكثر من الاول حكاية رشاشه وجلفوط وما شابه ذلك لابد ان نكون واقعين بتحليلنا الى الاشياء المنبر دااصبح جاذب بالنقد الهادف وليس بتراشق الحديث وعليه يجب ان نكون واقعين فى تقيمنا لى الاشياء ولنترك الاشياء التى تعكر صفو بعض الاخوه ولنعيش كما ارشدنا هذا المنبر على ان نكون اخوه كما فى المريخ 
اسف اذا كنت المت احد بحديثى شكرا ايهاب
                        	*

----------


## asim saif

*بالتوفيق 
والي الامام مريخاب اونلاين
                        	*

----------


## سيطره

*علم يا ادارة
                        	*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*سوف نكون دائما عند حسن الظن بكم ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى جدا

*يا سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام انها اخلاق الصفوة وادب الصفوة .... 
الىالامام يا شباب وباذن الله يبعد الله عنا كل دخيل ...
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## عاشق الصفوة

*افعلو ماترونة صواب ونحن معكم باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## رشيدي

*علم وسوف ينفذ
*

----------


## محمد خيرى

*أخى الحبيب ايهاب
لك الشكر والتقدير 
نجن المريخاب نتفتخر فى كل المحافل بمنتديات الزعيييييييييييييييييم وبالأخص المنبر لنها أصبحت الملاز لنا
وأقولك بكل صراحه أنا إذا وجدت فى المنبر أى واحد رشاشه حأمهدلو الطريق ليكون معنا 
لأن الذى يدخل فى منتدياتنا أكيد معجب به وسياتى اليوم الذى يتحول إلينا بإقتناع وسيشجع الزعيييم عن إقتناع
لأن الحياة مليئ بالدفئ فى عالم الزعييييييييييييييم 

ولك كل الود والإحترام الحبيب ايهاب
                        	*

----------


## ايداهور22

*(ولا تنابزوا بالالقاب بئس الاسم الفسوق بعد الايمان) 

كلامك في محلوا ونتمني من الاعضاء المسيرة نحو الافضل لرقي المنبر
                        	*

----------


## الجامد7

*يجب ان يكون شعار أى واحد منا : اذا رأيتمونى على حق فهذا واجبى واذا رأيتمونى على باطل فقومونى.
انا اعتقد ان الاسلوب الذى طرحته انت فى التقويم جيد ومناسب.
هذا مع حبى
                        	*

----------


## ودالبكي

*كلام ذي الورد وسير ونحنا من خلفكم
                        	*

----------


## سليمان محمد أدم

*:1 (50):
كل ماهو يرتقي بالمنبر يجد منا 
المسانده بشده 
:1 (18):
*

----------


## عجبكو

*والله يا ايهاب لم افهم لماذا زكرت اسمي وانا منذ ان دخلت المنتديات لم اتهم احد انه رشاشة او غواصة ارجو افادتي يا ايهاب
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*عين العقل وهذه ضربة البداية لاجتثاث كل الكلمات الدخيلة على مجتمعنا الرياضى
*

----------


## mozamel1

*معكم من القلب فيما ترونه مناسب لدعمكم
*

----------


## aziz4545a

*نحن مع كل راي يؤكد علي اننا الصفوه  .اوافقك الراي اخي ايهاب
                        	*

----------


## عمادالدين طه

*عُلم
بالتوفيق للادارة ومزيداً من التطور ان شاء الله
*

----------


## عامر كتم

*كلام جميل 
ربنا يوفقنا لما فيه الخير
*

----------


## مامون من اسلانج

*التهنئة لمنبر مريخاب او لاين 
التهنئة الاخرى إلى إدارة ومشرفي المنتدى على المتابعة وغرس الصفات الطيبة داخل افراد هذا المنتدى .
شكرا مرة اخرى التنبيه وشكرا ايضا للاعضاء للتفاعل حول المووضع والطرح بموضوعية 
بعيدا عن المشاحنات التي لا تقدم ولا تؤخر 
وللامام نحومنتدى يشار إليه بالبنان 
اخوكم ود اسلانج
*

----------


## هيثم صديق

*انا كلامى زى المريخابى الكسلاوى ونفس الخط
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*التحية الادارة والاشراف  علم وسوف ينفذ انشاءالله
                        	*

----------


## محمد حبيب

*نتمنى من الله أن يوفق الجميع ولكم جزيل الشكر على الجهد المقدر مزيد من التقدم وبالله التوفيق 
*

----------


## احمر لون الدم

*انا عايز اعرف احمر لون الدم دة بقي المقصود بيهو انا والا اي مريخي احمر عشان دة البوست الخامس عنوانو يا احمر لون الدم.... لو عاجبكم الاسم وروني عشان افتخر باسمي
*

----------


## كدكول

*ينفذ انشاء الله واسف مره ثانيه
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر لون الدم
					

انا عايز اعرف احمر لون الدم دة بقي المقصود بيهو انا والا اي مريخي احمر عشان دة البوست الخامس عنوانو يا احمر لون الدم.... لو عاجبكم الاسم وروني عشان افتخر باسمي



طبعآ مقصود بيهو انت لانو الاسم عاجبنا شديد وافتخر باسمك بعد ما تدخل لينا هنا

http://merrikhabonline.net/vb/showthread.php?t=8637


*

----------


## الاحمر الزنجي

*لكم كل إحترام وتقدير جنود الزعيم __ _ _ _ ارمي قدام ورا في كاسروقا _ابشروا
                        	*

----------


## الوليد سعيد مصطفى

*الواحد لابد ان يشيد بالتطور الكبير بالمنتدى ونحن معكم فى جميع خطوات التطوير ودمتم
                        	*

----------


## عمر صالح

*....نؤيدكم  ونشد   من ازركم ....مع  مراعاة  الضرب  بيد  من  حديد متى  ما  ثبت وجود  اى  غواصة .. 
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*الى الامام فى خدمة الكيان والمنبر
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*دا كلام 100*100
                        	*

----------


## النجمي

*كلام سليم يا اشراف
                        	*

----------


## حذيفه محمد

*كلنا ضد الصوره المعكوسه ونحنا الصفوه وحنكون الصفوه يا اخ ايهاب (وشكرا للتنبيه)
*

----------


## احمر شديد

*التحية لكم الاخوة الصفوة في الاشراف 
(اللهم جنبنا الفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن).
                        	*

----------


## الامين بكرى

*نتمنا ان تسود روح المحبة والصفاء بين الاعضاء 
ونحن دائما  فى المريخ اخوه
                        	*

----------


## أحمر اللون

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

الاخوة أعضاء منبر مريخاب أون لاين
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

بحمد الله وتوفيقه الان المنبر صار يخطو بثبات نحو النجاح ونتمني من العلي القدير أن يوفق الجميع علي فعل الخيرات ..
وبما أن المجهود في النهاية هو مجهود بشر فلا بد من وجود بعض الاخطاء والتي يمكن تداركها بيقظة ومتابعة كل الاخوة الحريصين علي مصلحة المنبر .. 
ولكن .. تلاحظ في الفترة الاخيرة وجود بعض الاشياء والتي قد تُحسب علينا جميعا" في أون لاين حتي وإن كانت بحسن نية .. فمن الاشياء التي أصبحت ملفتة الاتهامات التي بأن فلان (رشاشة أو غواصة) وخلافه والتي نتمني من كل قلوبنا أن تختفي هذه الظاهرة وإن كانت هناك بعض الملاحظات علي سلوك أي عضو من الاعضاء فالافضل والاكرم لنا جميعا" أن تتم المخاطبة بواسطة الرسائل الخاصة مع الاشراف حتي نتجنب ما يمكن أن يجلب الحرج بيننا كأعضاء وحتي تتم متابعة الامور بصورة طبيعية.
ونقدر حسن تفهمكم..  




[overline][/overline]

[overline]100%
نحن في المريخ أخوه   نعشق النجم ونهوي[/overline]
                        	*

----------


## وطن المريخ

*نبصم بالعشرة




ونثني علي مجهودات الادارة والاشراف
*

----------


## سيف الدين الزين خليفة

*لك التحية اخى ايهاب كلام سليم وعلم وينفذ ونساله تعالى ان يوفقكم لما فيه الخير 

لكم ودى واحترامى وتقديرى اخوانى
*

----------


## alhawii

*جدا يا أيهاب 
كدى النسألك أنت أيهاب بتاع منتدى جماهير المريخ زاتو ولا واحد تانى؟
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*كلام سليييييييم جدا
*

----------


## عاشق الصفوة

*نحن معكم في كل ما ترونه مناسب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي وأفتخر

*كلام جميل جدا مشكورين يا إدارة علي النصائح
                        	*

----------


## الافريقي

*والله انحنا عاوزين المنبر دا يكون منبر مفتوح لكل الاخوه الرشاشات يمكن ياثر فيهم ويبقوا من الصفوة الحالة برضوا ما معروفة يا ايهاب اخوى . الناس ديل نفسياتهم فى الواطة دى عشان كدا حقو نرخى شوية وندعوهم للهداية.
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*بالتوفيق للادارة ومزيداً من التطور ان شاء  الله
*

----------


## minoalmre5

*ان شاء  الله
*

----------


## غاندي

*ياريت كل اعضاءالمنبر يلتزمو بما قدم لاجل سمعت هذه المنبر لانه جزء من كيان المريخ العظيم
                        	*

----------


## وهج الصفوه

*كلام عقل والى الامام .
                        	*

----------


## غاندي

*يا افريقي الصفوه مامحتاجه مرتدين لانو الما فيهو خير لاهلو ما فيهو خير للناس
                        	*

----------


## آدم البزعى

*الاخ ايهاب تعرف ان الصفوة لايتقاعسون عن خدمة المنتدى والصفوة والمريخ واننا على اتم استعداد لكم ياصفوة نحن مرخاب المهجر انشاء الله ما نقصر بس انتوا تامروا تحياتى وتحية حاصة للصفوة امثالك 
تحياتى د/ ادم البزعى
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم محمود الريس

*مرحبتين حباب الانضباط واى واحد فينا لو براقب يدو ماذا تكتب اكيد منبرنا ح يكون مثالى ونتمنى الالتزام وانا اول المرحبين 
*

----------


## مرتضى محمد فرح عثمان

*هذا الحديث لا ياتي الا من صفوه و  إلا لما اطلق علينا الصفوه . نرجو الالتزام بما جاء في حديث الاخ ايهاب لاننا نمثل صفوة الكره السودانية. ولك فائق الشكر والتقدير اخي ايهاب 
*

----------


## سعد على بشاره

*كلام عين العقل والتصنيف يكون باعين المراقبين والرجا عدم التخديش
                        	*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*انشاءالله



بالتوفيق للجميع في رحاب المريخ
                        	*

----------


## سامح فتح الرحمن

*نحن مع كل ما ترونه مناسبا

علم وجاري التنفيذ
والتحية لكل اعضاء الادارة والشكر الجزيل لهم على ما ظلوا يقدمونه للمنبر
                        	*

----------


## سامح فتح الرحمن

* مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه 
*

----------


## senba

*الاخ ايهاب انا معك قلبا وقالبا واعتقد مسالة الاتهامات هذه لا تفيد بالعكس انا واحد من الذين اعتقد انه يجب السماح لكل اولئك الذين لم يتشرفوا بان يكونوا صفوة ان يرتادوا عالمنا الجميل ابتداءا من القلعة الحمراء مرورا بكل منتدياتنا لانه انا شخصيا اعرف ان هناك كثيرا منهم (مؤلفة قلوبهم) بمعنى انه يرجى ايمانهم فى اى لحظة فلماذا نحجب عنهم هذا العالم الجميل, ندعوهم بالتى هى احسن فان استجابوا وهداهم الله فذاك هو المرجو وان يكن غير ذلك فسوف نخرس السنتهم ولن يستطيعوا ان يتفوهوا عننا بالترهات وساقط القول لانهم الان يفعلون ذلك مستخدمين خيالهم فقط وهم لا يعرفون عن هذا العالم الجميل اى شئ
وفقكم الله وايانا
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*علم وسوف ينفذ
                        	*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*علم وسوف ينفذ
*

----------


## حذيفة هاشم

*ولا يهمكم انحن معاكم فى كل شىء
                        	*

----------


## محمد عماد

*تسلم يا ايهاب 
ان شاء الله الى الامام
                        	*

----------


## احمر شديد

*كلام عقل وكلام جميل ونحن بدورنا نؤيدكم ونشد من ازركم
كلنا في المريخ اخوة
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*كلامك ميه ميه يا ايهاب تسلم
   علم سوف ينفذ
                        	*

----------


## Gold star

*تحية طيبة
بصراحة لا بالرسايل الخاصة لا غيرو نحن ما نشتغل بالغواصات
لانو اذا كان ما في غواصات حا نوصل كلمتنا للجلافيط كيف
                        	*

----------


## بكرى احمد الحاج

*كلام سليم 100%100نرجو المتابعه مان تو مان لكل الخونه
                        	*

----------


## الامين بكرى

*هذا شئ مهم ولابد من التحلى بسلامة الالفاظ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى جدا

*علم والله الموفق

*

----------


## الدكتور المريخابي

*الأخ ايهاب.......
تحياتي.....
شكرا على الكلام السليم والمؤثر.......
وهكذا يجب أن يكون الأخوان.........
بس في حاجة أنا ما فاهمها......ليه اسمي أنا بالذات؟؟
مع كامل الاحترام والتقدير
*

----------


## (العجب24)

*اخى الدكتور هذا البوست ليس لك وحدك اى عضو لمن يفتحو بظهر لي اسمو
تحياتى
                        	*

----------


## hatim1

*وفقكم الله
*

----------


## aziz4545a

*انشاء الله .. والى الأمام
                        	*

----------


## الدكتور المريخابي

*أخي (العجب24)
تحياتي
شكرا على التوضيح........
*

----------


## نادر عبدون

*بالتوفيق باذن الله
*

----------


## وش الرجال

*الود والاحترام للجميع 
*

----------


## جلابي

*كلام عقل 
نرحب بشده 
مامون مالك نتاوق شمال ويمين يا زول ما تروق كده وتعال اشرب ليك قهوة
                        	*

----------


## د نشأت نبيل

*انشاء  الله .. والى الأمام
*

----------


## سعد على بشاره

*الاتهامات تاْدى للتفرقة والشتات
ونحن نحب ان نكون كما اسمينا 
انفسنا به (الصفوة)
                        	*

----------


## طارق الحسن

*السلام عليكم
التحية للأدارة والتحيه لكل الصفوة في بقاع الوطن العربي 
مبروك للأدارة  ونحن معكم وفقكم الله وفقكم الله
                        	*

----------


## طارق الحسن

*الشكر لكم الرائعون دوما نحن مستعدون لكل ماطلب مننا بأذن الله وأنا واثق من الصفوة لأنهم صفوة وفقكم الله والي الأمام
                        	*

----------


## dawzna

*نسأل الله ان يوفقكم لخدمة الزعيم
 ويسدد خطي الجميع
                        	*

----------


## sinary

*معكم وبكم نحو الافضل انشاء الله
*

----------


## alhaj

*بسم الله نبدأ 
هذا أول رد لي في هذا المنتدى العامر وارجو ان اكون عند حسن ظن الجميع 
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*اخى ايهاب برغم التاخير ياحبوب نرفع التمام 
ودمت يارائع
*

----------


## Boshkash

*علم وجاري التنفيذ يا حبيب
                        	*

----------


## مامون من اسلانج

*لكم ودي وللأمام جنودا مخلصين للمنتدى
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*لي عوده بازن الله
                        	*

----------


## Zool

*وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم.. إدارة رشيده.. تعرف كيف تسير الامور بكل هدوء.. لله دركم
                        	*

----------


## الحافظ محمدصالح

*اذهبوا للامام فنحن معكم والكل يهون في سبيل المريخ العظيم
                        	*

----------


## yousif

*Go forward
*

----------


## doodi

*تمام يا سعادتك ..فعلا عين العقل
                        	*

----------


## صلاح غندور

*فعلا...ما أقسى ان تتهم الصفوة بهذه التهمة,,,,,
شكرا للتنويه والتنبيه
*

----------


## محمد عبدالله محمود

*كما قلت نتمنى ان يكون المنبر خالى من اى اساءاة الى اى فرد او فريق ويجب ان نعلم اننا سودانيين ومسلمين واخلاق الصفوة كما تعلمون اخلاق دين بمعنى عدم رد الاساءة الى الاخرين ليس خوف او لسانه قصير بس لسلننا عفيف
                        	*

----------


## monzir ana

*ربنا يهدي الجميع
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*نؤيد ذلك و لا بد من القيام بملتقى يجمع جميع اعضاء المنتدى حتى تتوثق أواصر العلائق بين الجميع
                        	*

----------


## الشمباتى

*ستجدونا امرين وطائعين من اجل هذا اللون البهيج الاحمر الوهاج
                        	*

----------


## عبدالباقي عمر

*كما قال شاعر المريخ المرهف د.عمر نحن فى المريخ اخوة نعشق النجمة ونهوى واختلاف الراى فينا يجعل المريخ اقوى.
علم، وليكن حب المريخ دافعنا للوقوف معه فى معركة السبت الفاصلة باحضور و المؤازة من داخل الاستاد .
                        	*

----------


## saif1

*الاخ المشرف العام  بما  ان البيان معنون باسمى 
بحثت كثيرا بمشاركاتى حتى اجد الماخذ الذى صدر من اجله البيان 
ووجدت اننى كتبت عن موضوع شراء المريخ للحكام .. ولكنى لم اتهم 
من نشر الموصوع بموقع مريخاب اون لاين بعدم المريخيه كما فهم من صياغ 
الحديث ولكني اتهمت من نشر البوست بموقعه الاصلي بعدم المريخيه كما ذكر 
ذالك الكثير من المشاركين  ويمكن خانني التعبير او صياغه الجمله ...... وللجميع العتبى
اذا اخلت بمبادئ الصفوه
                        	*

----------


## الامين بكرى

*شكرا للرغابة والاشراف
                        	*

----------


## saif1

*الحديث الذي اقراءه لا علاقه له ببيان الاشراف 
لان بيان الاداره ذكر حسب فهمى عن عدم اتهام
المشاركين بالمنبر ان ذاك عواصه او ذاك رشاشه 
واري ان بعض الاراء اخذت منحي اخر
                        	*

----------


## هيثم جدو

*ربنا يكفينا شر الحجارة . الفلسطينيين بجدعوا الصهاينة الاغتصبوا ارضهم . الصفوة بجدعوا ليه ؟ داير اجابة صفوية . علما بانو الكورة نصر وهزيمة
                        	*

----------


## جنوبى

*بارك الله فيكم وشكر سعيكم بالتوفيق انشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي و افتخر

*نتـــــمنى مزيد من التوفيق
وما التوفيق ايلا من عند الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي و افتخر

*انــــــــشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## فارس البطانه

*كلام سليم 100%
                        	*

----------


## سهيل ابراهيم

*بالتوفيق انشاء الله
*

----------


## حسن دحدوح

*احيانا اطالع جريدة المشاهير الالكترونية على النت وكل مطالعه لى فيها اعقد العزم ان لا اطالعها مرة اخرى لمافيها من بذى القول وفاحشة.. ونحن هنا بلا شك صفوا فاقله ان نكون صفوة بيننا البعض ولا يتاتى ذلك على هذا المنبر مريخاب اون لاين الا بحسن التعبير والابتعاد عن اطلاق الالقاب غير المهضومه .. ورجائى من الاخوة فى الادارة او الكنترول بفلترت جميع المشاركات ثم عرضها مع ذكر الاسباب لعدم عرض التعليقات التى تحتوى على الالقاب والكلمات موضوع التعليق على ان تكون هذه بصورة خاصه فى ايميل صاحب التعليق
محمد على طه
*

----------


## عاشق الزعيم الاحمر

*علم واحسن من الاقتراح دا مافي
                        	*

----------


## حاكم خيرى حاكم

*لك منى كل الودوالاحترام ماجذبنا الى هذا المنبر هو الااحترام المتبادل بين الاعضاء ونتمنى ان يستمر وباذن الله لاترون من الاكل الود والاحترام وفقكم الله وسددخطاكم
                        	*

----------


## عبده عبدالرحمن

*لم اطلع على البيان ومن خلال تعليقات الاخوة بالمنبر ارى ان هذا الموضوع قد حسم سلفا باداء قسم الولاء. فهل بعد اليمين بيان؟
                        	*

----------


## عبدالغفاراحمدحامد

*الاحترام هو اساس اى علاقة وانا اتفق معكم
*

----------


## shdaad

*الحبيب الغالي : ايهاب 
لك التحية نتفق معك تمام في ما ذهبت اليه في فرض ياسة الانضباط علي كتاب المنتدي 
ولكن لدي استفسار بسيط لماذا رفقت اسم shdaad في عنوان بيان مهم ؟
هل انا المقصود ولا اية يا وهبه منكم نستفيد
                        	*

----------


## نزار احمد

*كلام جميل ونتمني ان يفعل ذلك مننا جميعا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي و افتخر

*انشــاء الله ...... والي الامـــام
                        	*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة هيثم جدو
					

ربنا يكفينا شر الحجارة . الفلسطينيين بجدعوا الصهاينة الاغتصبوا ارضهم . الصفوة بجدعوا ليه ؟ داير اجابة صفوية . علما بانو الكورة نصر وهزيمة



 والله يخجلو شمتو الزرق فينا ----جدو
                        	*

----------


## حسن دحدوح

*مع انى دخلت فى مشاركات اليوم 8/8/2010 الا ان هذا الموضوع قراته امس 7/8/2010م ولم اعلق عليه امس نسبة لاننى علقت عليه سابقا ... مره اخرى يجب ان نتحلى جميعنا بحسن الخلق وان نتجنب المهاترات وان لا نتنابز بالالقاب .. نحن يجب ان نكون صفوة حقيقة وذلك بالترفع عن سوء اللفظ والصغائر.. وسبق واقترحت بان تقوم الادارة بارسال رسائل شخصية لتنبيه الاعضاء باخطائهم...
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*لكم كل الود والاحترام 
ياريت كل الاعضاء يتعاملو بفهم مع كل من يحاول يثير اعصابهم بكلمات سوقية 
*

----------


## عمر الزين

*ربنا يوفقكم جمعيا لخدمة المريخ والي الامام نحن معاكم
                        	*

----------


## ابواخلاص

*نحن سائرين علي دربكم ولانريد الا ان نكون صفوة في كل شي
                        	*

----------


## بله بلال

*لوما نفذنا الكلام دا نبقا ماصفوة .... شكرا  للتنبيه
                        	*

----------


## ابو علا

*هذا ما نتمناه جميعا ونرجو الالتزام به
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*هذه أول خطوة لنقية المجتمع المريخى من الخلافات والتراشق بالاساءات
*

----------


## ابواخلاص

*نحن مع الصفوة في اي شي ومستعدين نخدم الصفوة بعيوننا وقلوبنا رخيصة في حضرة الزعيم ونحن بشر   وجلا من لايخطي لكن يجب ان نتعلم من الاخطاء
                        	*

----------


## عامر بحيري

*
 نحن في رفعة شعارنا وسموء ادرتنا 
ليس لنا الا ان نقف ونرد عليهم باننا معكم وبكم ولكم 
ولن ولن تكتب اقلامنا ما تخل ولا حتي تفكيرنا لن يقودنا الي 
ما يساء للمنبر اولكل من يعشق الزعيم
لكم ودي واحترامي
*

----------


## عمارالطاهر

*نحن دايما مع الصفوة
                        	*

----------


## عمار بن وهبه

*الله معاكم ومنصورين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## علاء الدين برسي

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله 
قطعاً نلتقي لنرتقي بـزعيمنا العالي قدره
*

----------


## احمر لون الدم

*دة كلام صاح وياريت الناس تستفيد من اخطاء زمان عشان المنبر يمشي لي قدام اكتر واكتر
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

الاخوة أعضاء منبر مريخاب أون لاين
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

بحمد الله وتوفيقه الان المنبر صار يخطو بثبات نحو النجاح ونتمني من العلي القدير أن يوفق الجميع علي فعل الخيرات ..
وبما أن المجهود في النهاية هو مجهود بشر فلا بد من وجود بعض الاخطاء والتي يمكن تداركها بيقظة ومتابعة كل الاخوة الحريصين علي مصلحة المنبر .. 
ولكن .. تلاحظ في الفترة الاخيرة وجود بعض الاشياء والتي قد تُحسب علينا جميعا" في أون لاين حتي وإن كانت بحسن نية .. فمن الاشياء التي أصبحت ملفتة الاتهامات التي بأن فلان (رشاشة أو غواصة) وخلافه والتي نتمني من كل قلوبنا أن تختفي هذه الظاهرة وإن كانت هناك بعض الملاحظات علي سلوك أي عضو من الاعضاء فالافضل والاكرم لنا جميعا" أن تتم المخاطبة بواسطة الرسائل الخاصة مع الاشراف حتي نتجنب ما يمكن أن يجلب الحرج بيننا كأعضاء وحتي تتم متابعة الامور بصورة طبيعية.
ونقدر حسن تفهمكم..  




كلام في محله تماما .. علم وتم التنفيذ
                        	*

----------


## zorba

*معكم 1000000%
زمان قلنا المنتدى دا حق المريخ بس و المريخ و بس
كل ملاحظة ما ياها مكانها الخاص و الاشراف
أدعموا ، وثقوا ، أمدحوا ، تغزلوا ، انتقدوا لكن كلو يكون في و عشان المريخ و بسسسسسسسسسسسسسس
*

----------


## محمدطيب

*علم وجاري التنفيذ
*

----------


## tito61

*سمعا وطاعا للاشراف والى الامام انشاءالله
*

----------


## السناري

*بيان مهم ويجب علينا كلنا مشرفين وأعضاء الإلتزام به بجد . والذي يخطئ يجب على المشرفين أن يخاطبوه من خلال الرسائل الخاصة وأن يرد عليهم ويوضح رأيه دون أن يلاحظ بقية الأعضاء مجرى أو أن يتدخلوا في النقاش .
يا صفوة يجب أن نكون صفوة .
*

----------


## ابراهيم 258

*نحن معكم في اي قرار تجدونه مناسبا يعطيكم العافيه
                        	*

----------


## مصباح ود الكباشي

*انشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## خلف الله الهادى

*علم
*

----------


## احب المريخ

*السيد المشرف العام كل شى من اجل تطوير المنتدى وخدمة الزعيم ينفذ فورا
*

----------


## هشام احمدموسى

*من القلب ننسج حروف من ذهب هنا 
نحكي ونقول أجمل ما يقال للمبدعين فى اون لاين
الذين تخط أقلامهم لنا الدرر ويكتبون كلمات تشبه نور الشمس تضي لنا اقسام هذا المنتدى وأركانه
  ندخل ونتصفح هنا وهناك ونجد لهم بصمه في كل زاويه
نفتخر  بوجودهم بيننا  
  
مشاركاتهم حروف تنقش في جدران هذا المنتدى من ذكرى جميله

كسبوا قلوب الناس بتعلمهم الذي يجبر الكل على احترامهم
وكتبوا  لنا اروئع المواضيع وكتبوا لنا اجمل الردود
 



*

----------


## مصعب الشايقي

*علم وينفذ
                        	*

----------


## hagar

*كلام حلو
                        	*

----------


## ابوشهد الاحمر

*اولاً التحية لاسرة مريخاب اون لاين لقبولي بينهم
نتمني أن اكون في حسن ظن الجميع 
ومعن لمخاربة الظواهر السالبة
وعشت يا مريخ موفور القيم
                        	*

----------


## الجامرابي

*و نقدر حسن أسلوبكم
*

----------


## سكواها

*جاهزين تمام
*

----------


## abu basil

*ok
                        	*

----------


## الزعيم الزعيم

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اولا انا جديد فى المنبر والله كم انا مسرور بالتواجد بين هذا الكم الهائل من الصفوه وانشاءالله يارب نكون كلنا اضافه للمنبر وللمريخ بالتوفيق لجميع المشرفين 
وربنا يبعدنا من عيون الحاسدين امين يارب
*

----------


## sonstar

*ومعا من اجل منبرا سامي القيم والاخلاق
                        	*

----------


## ودالعاص

*هكذا هم الصفوة دوماً يبادرون بكل ما هو جميل 
ولو ما جيت من ذي ديــــــــــــــــــــــــلـــــــــــــــة
 كان أسفاي وااااااااااااااااااا مأساتي وااااااااااا ذلي
وإلي الأمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــام
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي الطيب

*إلي الأمام دائما .. واهي المحرية في الصفوة .. 
*

----------


## علاءالدين محمد هاشم

*علم     وينفذ
                        	*

----------


## شمس الدين شريف

*نؤيد ونثني وربنا يوفقكم إنشاءالله
*

----------


## وضاح كمال صالح

*دة كلام صاح مافي صفوة بقول كدة
                        	*

----------


## مجدى اسد

*نحن من خلفكم  وتحت امركم
اى شى يسعد  المريخ نحن فى المقدمة
بالروح بالدم نفديك يا زعيم
*

----------


## gaily

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الشكر أجزله لكم للأهتمام بالرساله والشى الذى أريد توضيحه هو 
الدافع الذى دفعنى للرساله هو حبى وغيرتى على المريخ الكيان وأتطلع أن يكون فى عنان السماءلانى مريخابى بالميلاد ولم أشجع غيره عمرى 
ولذك أتمنى أن يكون فى عنان السماء وخالى من كل الشوائب ولا أقصد تقلل مجهودات الاخوه ولاكن أتمنى توسعة باب المشاركه 
وكل مريخابى أصيل يحمل بداخله الف مريخابى
فدمتــــــــــم لخدمة الكيان
ووفقكم الله وسدد خطااااااااااااااااااااااكم
*

----------


## nzeer Mohammed

*نحن مع ما يعكس الصورة الحقيقية لمجتمع الصفوة.
*

----------


## قوات الباتت لاو

*نحن مع اى حاجة تردونها يا أيهاب
*

----------


## المجمر مكاوى

*[frame="1 80"] 
جميل جدا ...بان تجد الصفوة صفوة ...وانا على النهج والمبداء ..
ولك كل التحايا ...
[/frame]
*

----------


## ود الحتانه

*الصفوه  مع  اجل  منبر  صفوه  ..معكم  اين  ما سار  بنا  الزعيم
*

----------


## ود الحتانه

*الصفوه  من  اجل  منبر  صفوه   ..معكم  اينما سار  بنا  الزعيم
*

----------


## مدثر الجعلي

*مشكووووووووووووووور
                        	*

----------


## انا سوداني انا

*بالتوفيف ان شاء الله
*

----------


## ابولين

*كلام سليم يا ادارة نأيدكم ونشد من ازركم  وللامام
                        	*

----------


## عاشق المريخ

* نؤيد ذلك ونثنيه ونرجو من الصفوة الالتزام به
*

----------


## khalid arees

*نحن في المريخ اخوة ونعمل جميعا من اجل رفعة الزعيم.
وانا اعتذر ان كنت قد اسأت الى احد او مسست شيئا واود فتح صفحة جديدة عنوانها من اجل الزعيم:wrd:
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*تمااااااااااااااام 


الى الامام
                        	*

----------


## محمد زمراوي

*ميه ميه
                        	*

----------


## مرتضى محمد فرح عثمان

*اكرمكم الله ... ونحن معكم في كل ماترونه من شانه ان يزرع فينا القيم الجميله والاخلاق الرفيعة
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*الحبيب الاستاذ ايهاب
والاخوة الاساتذة الاجلاء 
لكم التحية والود
نؤمن ونحرص  على كل ماذهب اليه الاخ ايهاب
ويتجدونا عونا وسندا باذن الله
والى امل وطلب هو اننى اود منكم ان تساعدونى فى تسجيل العضوية بالنادى العريق
وهذا هو رقم تلفونى...
00966505533121
ايميلى هو [email protected]
الحقيقة فقد غبت فترة طويلة لاسباب عدم التمكن من الدخول
والشكر الى الاستاذ عاطف خيرى (باليمن)الذى شجعنى على ذلك
ودمتم دائما صفوة فى الحب والاخاء والود
                        	*

----------

